# 8nbait rod CTS S7?



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I am looking to get a second 8nbait rod and was thinking about the CTS S8, however, I got to reading some other posts and saw where the S7 has gotten some great reviews. Can anyone give me some information on the S7 and how it would work for throwing 8nbait long distances? I appreciate all the help.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

try to cast before you buy, rods cost much now, after you buy its yours


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

The problem is that I live in Lexington NC and there is no one around here that I know of that has one of these rods or sells them. I was just looking for some input of people who have the S7. My 8nbait rod that I use now is a Century and I bought it blind and absolutely love it. The S7 is around 100 or so less, so I was looking at getting one of them. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with them before I made my decision.


----------



## Fall fish (May 4, 2015)

tyrosurfcaster said:


> The problem is that I live in Lexington NC and there is no one around here that I know of that has one of these rods or sells them. I was just looking for some input of people who have the S7. My 8nbait rod that I use now is a Century and I bought it blind and absolutely love it. The S7 is around 100 or so less, so I was looking at getting one of them. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with them before I made my decision.


I have the same issue--live in Washington DC and it's very hard to find any store that carries surf rods. I haven't had to cast either CTS rod but I noticed that CTS distributor describes the S7 as being "a bait fisherman's dream."


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I have an S8 13'6" and it's a dream to cast but lacking in the fishing department. The action is just too fast and it doesn't bend enough when fighting a fish. It is super light for the length and an excellent rod to cast though. I too would love to get my hands on an S7 but unless you ordered it from an online retailer, you won't get you hands on a demo in the DMV area.


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

The rods you want for 8nbait on the Outer Banks are CTS S7 SV1305 and SV1306.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

joemullet said:


> try to cast before you buy, rods cost much now, after you buy its yours



Let me try out that Fusion Magnum you have in the garage

I am out casting everyone in the entire State of Illinois at the moment...... but was thinking about going to a lighter class heaver in case I start getting weak


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

Mike, I mite be doing a yard-garage sale soon[really] abu reels, some old,early 70s. some about 12yr old, some in box. goodrod thread, guides, reelseats. gust need to make mind up about sale, don't fish much anymore, ill post when I decide


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

joemullet said:


> Mike, I mite be doing a yard-garage sale soon[really] abu reels, some old,early 70s. some about 12yr old, some in box. goodrod thread, guides, reelseats. gust need to make mind up about sale, don't fish much anymore, ill post when I decide


What do you want for the Fusion Magnum Blank?

I can mail you a check and DD can pick it up sometime or you can drop it off with Russell


----------

